# Nahe valley Germany



## Bastian Drolshagen (Jan 18, 2008)

hi,
in the past few years I visited this site in the Nahe Valley, Germany in order to check on the Atypus piceus and Eresus cinnaberinus population I found there. Some pictures:
The hill where I found Atypus











Some Atypus tubes











New pictures will follow after my next visit in spring


----------



## lhystrix (Jan 29, 2008)

Very cool. Good eyes.
Much more challenging than finding a Sphodros tube on the base of a tree in my area.


----------

